# Parking lot lighting



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

My company is a multi trade company ad I'm the only electrical journeyman here and we are starting to do parking lot lights. I was wandering if there was a website or if any advice on how to test what's wrong with the pole lights from the ground (ballast,bulb) to more accurately give a better price on the fix for a whole lot. I'm kinda new to parking lot lighting do I would like to learn more about them so it won't be so frustrating doing light to light with each having photo cells.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

About the only thing you're going to be able to check is the presence of voltage.

Otherwise, you're going to have to get up there, short of unbolting the pole and lowering it down to the ground.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

So basically have to go pole to pole with a new bulb to find out for sure? I thought you could ohm them out to determine if it was a bad ballast. If not any ideas on how to price out repairs without wasting a day or two before getting the work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GASpark said:


> My company is a multi trade company ad I'm the only electrical journeyman here and we are starting to do parking lot lights. I was wandering if there was a website or if any advice on how to test what's wrong with the pole lights from the ground (ballast,bulb) to more accurately give a better price on the fix for a whole lot. I'm kinda new to parking lot lighting do I would like to learn more about them so it won't be so frustrating doing light to light with each having photo cells.


On pole lights or just about any HID fixtures, if you install a new lamp and it does not work the ballast is gone ,Change the ballast the whole kit that is how they are sold do not waste time on capacitors and starter's just change the whole thing. 

Make sure the lamps match the ANSI rating on the ballast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51wVDicIm5s&feature=related


When a photo eye fails it usually fails so it is on 24/7.

Welcome to the forum.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GASpark said:


> So basically have to go pole to pole with a new bulb to find out for sure? I thought you could ohm them out to determine if it was a bad ballast. If not any ideas on how to price out repairs without wasting a day or two before getting the work.



If the ballast is bad, you're going to have to go up anyway, aren't you?

How to price the work is up to you. Either go the T&M route, charge enough to cover all possibilities (total replacement of ballast kit & lamp), or sell them a service contract.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GASpark said:


> So basically have to go pole to pole with a new bulb to find out for sure? I thought you could ohm them out to determine if it was a bad ballast. If not any ideas on how to price out repairs without wasting a day or two before getting the work.


You can price it as .

Change lamp only $xxx.xx per fixture 


Change lamp and ballast $xxx.xx per Fixture

Add enough for the photo eye's


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Remember when you change the lamp if it does not light within a minute the ballast is bad just quickly check to see that the connections are tight and the ballast is getting power if so then you know the ballast is bad just change the ballast the whole kit.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

Well what I do Is very unconventional I cover about 9 states alone and they want me to show up and give them a price. Lots of the places I go hasent had anyone maintain the fixtures in 15+ years. I have tried to push maintenance on them would make the life of the ballast last longer. But they insist us showing up once almost everything has quit working.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

Plus I have to price up front for the work because it has to go up through the proper channels to get approved. Which makes outside lighting hard to do without wasting a day or two looking at fixtures before I can get the work.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I find with metal poles I put my ear to the pole and quite often you can hear the hum of the ballast. Also you can check amperage at the base of the pole to see if the ballast is drawing power. A yes to both could reflect just lamp issues.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd price the lights with a full transformer, cap, lamp replacement. Are you gonna run up in the lift, replace lamps, tape photo cell, blah blah or just do the whole enchilada on the ones not working.

Or you could offer lamp replacement pricing with no guarantee. Then offer guts replacement pricing.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input much appreciated. I have been charging for full bulb replacement for the out fixtures then half of whats out needs a ballast. So far i have come out ok doing that but i know it wont always work out that good. Plus i tell them that that wont guarantee that 100% of the lights will work.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome from Newnan.
Who do you work for?

Covering 9 states has got to suck!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Service Call said:


> I find with metal poles I put my ear to the pole and quite often you can hear the hum of the ballast. Also you can check amperage at the base of the pole to see if the ballast is drawing power. A yes to both could reflect just lamp issues.


I do little differnt than what you do with your ear I go by viberation due I can't hear them very well but viberation for sure I can able tell how many ballast is history or what not. if work on long engough to know.

This trick even work on wooden poles as well ( little harder to detect it but can able pick it up )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Man I don't even touch a light unless I'm replacing the ballast and lamp. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Wasteful though. I don't know why ballasts burn out, but I think it has something to do with a bad bulb. Change the bulb, and the ballast should last forever.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

GASpark said:


> Well what I do Is very unconventional I cover about 9 states alone and they want me to show up and give them a price. Lots of the places I go hasent had anyone maintain the fixtures in 15+ years. I have tried to push maintenance on them would make the life of the ballast last longer. But they insist us showing up once almost everything has quit working.


 
Sounds strange to drive 9 states to price site lighting repair:whistling2:


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

Well it's more like if I'm going Mississippi to do a work order go by and price up the light here in Alabama or something like that.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

kaboler said:


> Wasteful though. I don't know why ballasts burn out, but I think it has something to do with a bad bulb. Change the bulb, and the ballast should last forever.


Well if the bulbs are changed out regularly the ballast won't got bad but when the life of the bulb starts going away it forces the ballast to try harder to start the bulbs.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Service Call said:


> I find with metal poles I put my ear to the pole and quite often you can hear the hum of the ballast. Also you can check amperage at the base of the pole to see if the ballast is drawing power. A yes to both could reflect just lamp issues.


......and they called him the pole whisperer.


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

This works for HPS fixtures

Listen to the pole.
If it hums replace the lamp
If it doesn't hum, replace the ballast
If you replace the lamp and it still doesn't work, change the igniter.


----------

